# welche internetseite für günstige echolote???



## marcel85 (31. Juli 2012)

hallo, würde mir gerne das lowrance mark 5 x kaufen. wisst ihr zufällig eine günstige seite?

gruss marcel #6


----------



## Windelwilli (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: welche internetseite für günstige echolote???*

www.echolotzentrum.de

da werden sie geholfen....


...und Neukunden bekommen 10% Rabatt.


----------



## marcel85 (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: welche internetseite für günstige echolote???*

danke....

würde mich für noch mehr vorschläge freuen.....


----------



## 63°Nord (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: welche internetseite für günstige echolote???*

hier vieleicht?                                                                             http://www.ebay.de/itm/Lowrance-Mar...ngelzubehör&hash=item231db04524#ht_1210wt_739


----------



## Don-Machmut (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: welche internetseite für günstige echolote???*

was für ein mark 5 willsten holen ??????? elite / pro / DSI ?????


----------



## marcel85 (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: welche internetseite für günstige echolote???*

das hier http://www.angeln-shop.de/de/shop/2...ab2-4871-b3f1-18815343a1d5/productdetail.aspx

würde doch langen oder? habe leider noch nie mit echolot gefischt.


----------



## Don-Machmut (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: welche internetseite für günstige echolote???*

tu dir selber ein gefallen kauf nicht zu billig und gehe in laden und lass dich fachkundig beraten ( vorallem lass es dir genau erklären ) damit du es auch richtig gebrauchen kannst #h


----------



## Striker1982 (3. August 2012)

*AW: welche internetseite für günstige echolote???*

http://www.topboote.com/tienda/electronica-1/gps-y-sondas/sondas-de-pesca

hab ich auch bestellt ;


----------



## posernr.2 (3. August 2012)

*AW: welche internetseite für günstige echolote???*

Schau doch mal auf jimfish, da ordere ich zumeist meinen Angelbedarf und Echolote gibt es da auch! Die Lawrence-Echolote sind z.B. top!


----------

